# Who else out there is satisfied with their current Kindle?



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Now, I am a gadget lover. I have purchased three K3s as gifts for others but I am still perfectly happy with the first Kindle I purchased (for myself). It is just a lowly K2 but has performed exactly as Amazon promised from the beginning. I see no compelling reason to purchase a newer one until it fails. Do I need one to hold twice as many books? (no) Do I need to recharge it once every six weeks instead of once a month or so? (no) Do I need it in a different color? (no) Do I need it to change pages in half the blink of an eye instead of the span of just one blink? (no) Do I feel the need to constantly stroke the screen with my fingers as I'm reading? (no) Am I ashamed of being seen in public with such a clunky example of old technology? (...uh...no) ANYONE ELSE WITH ME?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a K1....perfectly happy with it, no plans to replace it.  And I have an iPad.  And (tentatively) a Fire or two on order... . 

Betsy


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Atta girl Betsy...I was beginning to feel all alone.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm fine with my K3.  I pretty much only use it to read in bed, so not much reason to upgrade.

I ditched my K1 for a K2 as soon as I could afford to as I hated the K1 form factor.  Ugly looking, always bumped the stupid page turn button, hated the scroll wheel etc.  No offense to people who still have it and love it, just wasn't the device for me.  Amazon store and whispernet sold me on it, but I really liked the Sony Readers of that time a lot better hardware wise.

K2 I loved and only upgraded as my parents wanted a Kindle kind of, but didn't want to buy one, so I upgraded and gave my old K2 on them which my mom now used all the time!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a K1 which I have no plans to give up, I also have had a K2i (won here on KB's) that I gifted to my BFF and I love my K3 and have no plans to stop using.  Because I have been wanting a tablet and have been waiting to see what Amazon was coming out with I ordered a Kindle Fire yesterday, my plan is to use both of them for the differences that each has.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I was always happy with my K1 ... the only reason I upgraded to K3 is my sister gave me one as a Christmas gift.  I must say that I LOVE this one even more.  The difference in the screen contrast is amazing, so is everything about it.   My K1 then went to my sister who has been using it happily ever since but I was recently able to upgrade that through Amazon to a K3 for only $60 (no special offers) so the K1 will be going back to Amazon.  I will probably have my K3 for at least another couple of years.  

I have toyed with the idea of getting the $79 version to take camping and such so my K3 won't end up getting damaged by accident.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My K1 is still used every day and there are still features of the K1 that I prefer over my K3 - you are not alone!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a K2 but upgraded to the K3 because cell phone coverage is terrible at my house and I had trouble downloading books via 3G, especially if weather was bad - so I was desperate for WiFi which is a huge improvement for me. However, I am perfectly happy with the K3 and I don't think I will be upgrading until mine breaks down as I can't think of anything more I would want from it.

That said, I did order the Fire tablet, but I doubt I will be using it for reading novels. I have completely different plans for that and it will never replace my K3.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I still adore my K3 & will keep that for reading. I am getting a Fire for web browsing, watching tv episodes/movies, for the apps, and for magazines. Together the devices will allow me access to my favorite basic content, but I'll be traveling a lot lighter.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my K3 and it will remain my main reader, I'm getting an entry-level Kindle as take-along reader when I travel or go out (I do a lot of reading in waiting rooms).


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love my K2. I just replaced the battery I love it so much. I just wish it had special offers.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm quite satisfied with my K3. I'm tempted by the Fire, not because I want to replace my K3, but it is a good price for a tablet computer.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my K3 SGO Wifi/3G w/ Keyboard  

Don't like touchscreens, not switching kindle for reading.  A 10" Fire (if ever made) would be to replace laptop for travel purposes


----------



## aslagle (May 17, 2010)

I have a K3 that I'm perfectly happy with. Of course, if something happened to it (Oops, honey, I dropped my Kindle in the sewer drain by accident, I _promise!_), I'd jump on a Kindle Touch in a heartbeat. The Fire looks nice, but I like the battery life and steadiness of the e-Ink screen.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE my K1! I'm considering a Touch but if Kate Kindle can hang on a while longer, I will probably just keep on truckin' w/ her.  Heck, my TV is 23 years old, so I'm not one to ditch appliances that still work, LOL!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

My only complaints regarding my K3 are (1), I don't have as much spare time to read it as I'd like, (2), not all the books I want to read on Kindle are available for it, (3) the USB charging socket could be a little better about not letting me accidentally misalign the cable connector when I plug it in.


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

Very happy with my gen 3 Kindle.  Getting the Fire for web access, email, streaming video, etc. NOT as an e-reader (except maybe for "graphic novels" aka comics  ...)

Nick


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I am very happy with my k3 and have only had it since May. I am a recent kindle convert! I have no desire for a touch screen. If I buy any of the newer models, they will be gifts. Bet my 14 yr old grandson would love a Fire!


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I am completely satisfied with my Kindle 3 (though I would like a cheaper, updated DX for home.) I was also perfectly satisfied with my Kindle 1 - though the 3 was a very good upgrade, and I don't regret getting it - it is definitely superior.

I have an iPad, and I love it, but not for reading. I cannot relax while reading on a back lit screen, and I can't get to sleep without reading. I didn't really find anything announced yesterday all that compelling. The touch is fine - but it would be nice if it had physical page turn buttons too. Maybe, once I try one I will change my mind, but I like the page turn buttons.

The only thing that would tempt me to get the Fire is the price. $200 is almost cheap enough to be an impulse buy, and I do have Amazon Prime, so  I could...

No, I will not order a Fire. I don't need to drop $200 on a whim. LOL


----------



## Book_Worm (Feb 25, 2011)

The first Kindle I bought is a Kindle 3, and I still love it.  It's not even a year old yet, so I am having a hard time justifying the upgrade to a touch, and I have come to like the buttons anyway.  Once the K3 breaks, then maybe I'll look at what is offered at the time, but Touch and the new search features are not enough for me to justify the purchase quite so soon.

Now the Kindle Fire?  I could definitely see owning one of those someday.  I'd love to buy one today, but I want to wait to see how it reviews, and pay off a few credit cards first.  I'm very tempted, and can see how these will coexist very nicely.  I prefer eink for long term reading and for reading outside, but I could see using a Fire for other media consumption, or reading a few pages here or there.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I am perfectly happy with my Kindle 2, and I'm not envious of my husband's K3 and the better contrast, and longer battery life, and smaller form, and lighted cover, and no damaged "speck" on the screen.  I just ordered a Kindle Touch 3G because I want an excuse to send my mother my K2 and get her to try it....

Why won't you believe me?  I'm doing it for Mom!!!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought my K2 six months before Amazon announced the K3 and saw no reason to upgrade right then, especially since I had a 3 year warranty on it.  I'm glad I didn't since, other than the screen, I prefer my K2 over the K3's.  I did buy my daughter a KSO when they came out so I could get the special offers  

The new eink Kindles don't really appeal to me (at least aesthetically) and I already have an iPad (that is also still under warranty) so as tempting as the Fire is, I won't be purchasing one anytime soon.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a K3, and I'm planning to use that sucker until it dies. Hopefully many years from now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a K1.

And a K3(Keyboard )

and a Fire on order. . . . . . . 

So, to answer your question, I am quite satisfied with my current Kindle(s). But that doesn't mean I won't find a use for the Fire, too. . . .and it doesn't mean I might not eventually get a Touch to play with as well. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

RichardDR said:


> Now, I am a gadget lover. I have purchased three K3s as gifts for others but I am still perfectly happy with the first Kindle I purchased (for myself). It is just a lowly K2 but has performed exactly as Amazon promised from the beginning. I see no compelling reason to purchase a newer one until it fails. Do I need one to hold twice as many books? (no) Do I need to recharge it once every six weeks instead of once a month or so? (no) Do I need it in a different color? (no) Do I need it to change pages in half the blink of an eye instead of the span of just one blink? (no) Do I feel the need to constantly stroke the screen with my fingers as I'm reading? (no) Am I ashamed of being seen in public with such a clunky example of old technology? (...uh...no) ANYONE ELSE WITH ME?!


I absolutely love my K3 but I still ordered a K Touch. I like that is is smaller and lighter. I plan to keep my K3 on my bedside table and carry the Touch with me when traveling.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a DX and love it. Can be a bit heavy at times. ( my cats trying to type with me -  @%&$ !#@)


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

RichardDR said:


> ... but I am still perfectly happy with the first Kindle I purchased (for myself). It is just a lowly K2 ...


Lowly? _Please._ You are talking about the Kindle I love. It's perfect for me. I wasn't tempted by the K3 nor am I tempted by any of the new ones that appeared yesterday. I love my K2 so much that I've stashed away two backups.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

The K3 is my first e-reader, and I have been totally happy with it.  I too only read at night before going to sleep, so the K3 is more than adequate for that.  I don't plan to upgrade unless my K3 meets with an untimely demise.

As for the Fire, I've never been one to buy first-generation anything.  I prefer to wait for the first release, see how everyone likes it, and give it some time to get the bugs worked out.  In a year or so, though, I can definitely see myself owning a Fire...


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm content with my K3, as well.  At first, I groaned when I saw the announcement, as I got my K3 fairly recently (March or so).  But once I looked at them, I can see that I'd still pick the Kindle with keyboard.  Actually, if anything, i'd rather have the K2.  After playing with a friend's, I much prefer the joystick to the 5-way controller.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm very happy with my Kindle 3. But I always love to upgrade. Lol. So I did pre-order the Kindle Touch.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I have a K3, and I'm planning to use that sucker until it dies. Hopefully many years from now.


Me too. I've only had it since the end of last August and it was my first Kindle and it does everything i need and want it to do so i don't need any new product. And plus, i can't afford to keep up with every new release they bring out.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I was completely happy with my K3 and had no intention of buying a new one....until I saw the Touch.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got my K3 in March, so don't expect I'll be upgrading for a year or two yet. Not unless mine breaks anyway. The way I handle it, that's a possibility.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm very happy with my K3.. I think if the new Kindle had some major improvements aside from Touch..  I might upgrade but I never liked my Touch cellphones (I know - I'm in the minority but I have fat fingers..) - and its just getting too $$ to replace the covers.


----------



## brenwinter (Jun 12, 2009)

I have had my K1 since October of 2008 (thank you, Oprah!).  Have never had any problems with it -- love the way it feels.

My son got a K3 for Christmas this past year, and he loves it, but I like mine better.  Guess we oldies need to stick together!

Brenda


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I have a K3 and am perfectly happy with it. I had bought a Nook Color to use as a cheap tablet & read magazines, cookbooks, etc., but rarely use it. It's too much of a pain to constantly boot from the sd card, and the stock OS doesn't really give you too many options. The B&N app store stinks. And it just seems more difficult to do everything with the Nook, as compared with the Kindle. Not a "user-friendly" environment, at least as far as I'm concerned. 

So I'm getting a Fire to replace my Nook Color, not my Kindle Keyboard. I'll admit it, I'd love to have an iPad, but I can't afford one (well, maybe I could if I budgeted & saved for one, but  ). I do have an iPhone, and a bunch of apps I could also use on the iPad, whereas I'll have to start from square one on the Fire, app-wise. 

But anyway, I'll continue to use my K3 as my main reader!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I really am perfectly content with my kindle 3 and my multiple oberon's I don't plan to switch until I have to


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The only problem I have with my K3 is that the five-way controller is a little small for my fingers. I have to use a fingernail on it. The keyboard is also small and I would like to have number keys, but I rarely use that. These aren't big enough problems that I feel a need to upgrade, and I like to use things as long as they work, only replacing them when I have to.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got my K1 the first Christmas they were out.  My husband got his K2 the next spring.  We have both been delighted with them and saw no reason to upgrade.  But...Fire is Hot...don't need it but the desire is overwhelming.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  Maybe that is what I will name it, Desire.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Kim Komando had an interesting piece on the "Fire" today.  Sounded like she wasn't very impressed with it.  Most of the time I agree with her,  but not totally this time.  I would be more than happy with the features it has, I had one.  Adding GPS would be nice though.  Kim thinks that Amazon's motives are to keep Apple from getting a market control over cloud computing.  Not sure about that, but maybe.....

No plans for any changes at this time.  I have a K2i and am quite satisfied with it.  I bought it to read with and it serves that purpose well.  I really like the full keyboard, too--in fact better than the K3.  I;'ve bought k2's and k3's for relatives so obviously I think those Kindle models are fine.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a K1.
> 
> And a K3(Keyboard )
> 
> ...


 Yeah Ann, but you could spend those $$ to get a new uke. I already have a Mainland Tenor and have a Mainland pineapple on order. I enjoy playing my uke as much as reading my Kindle. Uh Oh


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me that Kim Kommando hasn't been a fan of _any_ Amazon hardware. . . . .she has only ever grudgingly admitted that a kindle might be o.k. for some people . . . but it doesn't have this and that and the other thing.

I don't need a new Uke. . .though it could stand to be re-strung! 

I'm considering a tenor recorder, though, when I get some money from my aunt's estate. . . . . . .


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not much for getting something new when the old one works fine, but in this case I also don't find myself dying to have one of the new ones. Yes, I'd like to be rid of the keyboard at the bottom of my K3, but I don't want a touch screen. The $79 model looks to me as if the way pages are turned is manipulating the 5-way. I have a Kobo like that, and it's both a PITA and makes my finger sore if I use it for long. I have no desire whatsoever for a tablet. So my K3 and I are going to stick together until it dies.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking at the pictures on Amazon, I am pretty sure the cheapest Kindle has buttons on the sides.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Looking at the pictures on Amazon, I am pretty sure the cheapest Kindle has buttons on the sides.


Yeah, the $79 is NOT a touch screen. It just doesn't have the keyboard anymore. Still has the page turn buttons, the Five way and a couple other buttons (home and menu I guess).


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm happy my K3 that I got in February. I have an IPad so I don't need a tablet. 

I'm thinking about getting a Kindle for my mother for Christmas.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a K1.
> 
> And a K3(Keyboard )
> 
> ...


Ann is obviously so smart. I also have a k1, a k3, and a Fire on order. I love my k3 for reading. It is sharp with great contrast for reading. I expect that will be my main ereader. I have an Ipad, but find it a little big and bulky for many situations, thus the Fire. I love my k3, and until someone produces a better "readability" in a screen, I see no reason to change.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE my K3 (and my iPad)....but it didn't prevent me from ordering a Fire and 3G Touch. 

I just love gadgets, especially any from Apple or Amazon.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Have K3, dont really see what touch brings to the table for me. Same with Fire, already have iPad2, no reason downgrading to supposedly media centric tablet with smaller screen and less memory.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

Love my K3 and iPad.  No reason to change at this point.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm very satisfied with my K3.  I also have touch in my Sony PRS-350.  Haven't decided whether or not I will ever buy one of the new kindles.  I don't like the gray color of them, and I don't like that the touch kindle doens't have page turn buttons as an alternative.  I'd like to play with both new models in a store to see if the way it works is an improvement.

Since my K3 occasionally freezes (when highlighting text and searching on it), I wonder if I should order a $99 keyboard K with special offers as a back-up. 

I also still love my black Oberon cover on my K3.

I still see K2s on the subway.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Currently, I'm perfectly happy with my K2. It does everything I need it to.    I don't need a Fire , I already have an iPad but wouldn't say no if one were given to me for , say, Christmas.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm very happy with my K3 for reading and will continue to use it for this.  But, I will be getting a Kindle Fire to use as a tablet.  I doubt I'll read on it much but, look forward to having all the other functions of a tablet at my fingertips.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I too am happy with my existing Kindle 3 and have no plans to replace it as yet.  However, I do think that all of us Kindle fans should know what the new line of Kindles are like even if we don't own one.  One they hit the stores I might go play around with one so that I can say that I know what they are like.  Don't imagine that I will be in the market for one for a few years yet.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Sitting on my desk, K3, DXG, Nook ST and an Archos 70. There used to be an original Nook and Sony PRS 600.

I will always pick up the K3 when I want to read.
I am most comfortable with the K3 and not looking to replace it. Even though the case is cracking at the lower corners of the screen... I do not want to replace it, I will probably keep and use it even when it is being held together with duct tape.

Is it odd to think of an inanimate object as a friend?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It seems to me that Kim Kommando hasn't been a fan of _any_ Amazon hardware. . . . .she has only ever grudgingly admitted that a kindle might be o.k. for some people . . . but it doesn't have this and that and the other thing.
> 
> I don't need a new Uke. . .though it could stand to be re-strung!
> 
> I'm considering a tenor recorder, though, when I get some money from my aunt's estate. . . . . . .


You hit the nail squarely on the head, Ann. On her "Tip" today she practically said that the Fire won't be around for long as she was telling how some Blackberry tablet bit the dust. I've never understood why the media (and now Kim) keep attacking Amazon. I've been an Amazon customer for years and have been very happy with their service and their own products. For me their "digital" operation has been simple and beneficial. I'm a prime member and I've gotten digital downloads of karaoke songs that we use for backups on our gigs. Getting books is oh so easy, too. I'm seriously thinking of getting a Fire next year. Thanks Kim Komamdo for getting me thinking about it.

For your uke, Acquila or D'Addario strings are good. I used to have a tenor recorder made by Hohner that was pretty good. There are more expensive ones out there though.

Stan


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I love my K3 and plan to keep it. I don't really like the touch interfaces of the new Kindles, so I'm going to hang out for a while before upgrading. Probably until my K3 dies. I work at an electronics retailer, so I'll get lots of opportunities to play with the new editions of Kindle, but I'm not going "wow" the way I was with the K3.

Each to their own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> You hit the nail squarely on the head, Ann. On her "Tip" today she practically said that the Fire won't be around for long as she was telling how some Blackberry tablet bit the dust.


Which is just silly. . .the Blackberry didn't have a good supporting App/content store. . . .which Amazon's Fire does.

I think she thinks Apple is all the thing and nothing else will do. Shame really.



> For your uke, Acquila or D'Addario strings are good. I used to have a tenor recorder made by Hohner that was pretty good. There are more expensive ones out there though.
> 
> Stan


Thanks. . . . the thing is it's a six string uke. . . so one of the strings is doubled and one is paired with an octave. . . .gives it a really nice fullness of tone and a bit more volume. . . . I have a spare set, just need to get 'em on. . . .


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

HeatherG said:


> Love my K3 and iPad. No reason to change at this point.


Same on all counts. Not tempted by the Fire as a tablet (though it certainly has its charms).


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought my K3 in February, and I love it, so I see no need to upgrade at this point. I love the look of the new Kindles, though!


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .
> I think she thinks Apple is all the thing and nothing else will do. Shame really.
> 
> . . . .


I think you're right on that. Funny, but I didn't see the Asus EEE Pad Transformer on her comparisons of tablets, though she now has the Fire on there. The Transformer is one of the most popular Android tablets available, from what I've read, and has been reviewed favorably when compared with the iPad while being $100 less than a comparable-storage iPad. If it's on her site, I just overlooked it, but it would seem strange for its not being there.

Back to the OP, I've got a K3 and wouldn't mind ditching the keyboard, but I'm not sure I want to pay $160 to do so (K Touch plus lighted cover). I like a touch screen, and I find the K3's navigating piece clunky. To look up a word in the dictionary, it's pressing down, down, down, down, down, over, over, over, or if the word is toward the bottom, then it's up, up, up, up, over, over, over . It seems a touch screen would be more efficient. Then again, touch screens can be aggravating, too, such as tapping the wrong word because of a slight miss. I don't know. For the time being, I'm trying to talk myself into being content with my K3. It's a great e-reader, regardless.

I have a Fire on pre-order, but I'm waiting to see some reviews to see whether I keep the order or douse it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> I have a Fire on pre-order, but I'm waiting to see some reviews to see whether I keep the order or douse it out.


Weeeelllllll. . . . .but. . . . . no one will get one before Mid November (the 16th at the earliest if you went with 1 day shipping). Which is probably when yours will be delivered, too. 

BUT you do have 30 days with Amazon to evaluate it and return it for just the return shipping charges if you wish.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm basically happy with my K2, and I'm glad I didn't upgrade to a K3. But I may order a Fire simply for the color. I would like to eliminate paper magazines and upload technical manuals. Neither do well in black and white.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am, right now, raising my hand (which makes typing very difficult).  I love my K3 with its keyboard and I have no intention of buying a touchscreen Kindle or the Fire.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Weeeelllllll. . . . .but. . . . . no one will get one before Mid November (the 16th at the earliest if you went with 1 day shipping). Which is probably when yours will be delivered, too.
> 
> BUT you do have 30 days with Amazon to evaluate it and return it for just the return shipping charges if you wish.


Will not folks from places like Engadget and PC World not get them to review before they are officially released? For instance, Tim Stevens at Engadget wrote at the bottom of his piece on the introduction of the Fire [http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-kindle-fire-impressions/]: "Ultimately the Fire is looking like a nice little device, and at $199 it could be a decidedly better option than the Nook Color. Will it be? Well, we'll find out sometime before it ships."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Will not folks from places like Engadget and PC World not get them to review before they are officially released? For instance, Tim Stevens at Engadget wrote at the bottom of his piece on the introduction of the Fire [http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-kindle-fire-impressions/]: "Ultimately the Fire is looking like a nice little device, and at $199 it could be a decidedly better option than the Nook Color. Will it be? Well, we'll find out sometime before it ships."


O.K. That's possible I suppose. I don't think they got much hands-on at the press event, but they might very well get a unit pre-release.

I generally take what those folks* have to say with a grain of salt anyway, though. . .they usually have an agenda.

Mostly, I thought you meant reviews by us real people here. 

*not engadget, specifically -- they're actually usually pretty good -- I meant tech media writers in general. . . . .


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

laa0325 said:


> I'm basically happy with my K2, and I'm glad I didn't upgrade to a K3. But I may order a Fire simply for the color. I would like to eliminate paper magazines and upload technical manuals. Neither do well in black and white.


Dittos to that. I like the K2 keyboard, however I mostly use it for crossword puzzles. I'm thinking of the Fire for traveling. It's a lot lighter than our netbook. I'll be watching to see if they get a good gps app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Dittos to that. I like the K2 keyboard, however I mostly use it for crossword puzzles. I'm thinking of the Fire for traveling. It's a lot lighter than our netbook. I'll be watching to see if they get a good gps app.


There are GPS apps in Amazon's Appstore. . . . but if there's no GPS receiver/transmitter the point is rather moot. There's not even a cell signal receiver to use triangulation. So I'm not optimistic about that. . . . .


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I love my K2i, Zelda and my Noreve cover.  While I would like to have the longer battery life, double the storage and sharper screen on the K3s, I don't like the new 5 way controller and lack of numbers on the key board.  I do use my keyboard as I am "One of Those People" who skip around books and read the end first, etc.  Number are important when using the "go to location" feature.  I also prefer my joystick controller.

I did order a Fire, but not exactly why.  I prefer e-ink for reading, don't see the need for color, and prefer buttons to touch screen.  hummmm, oh, yeah, it was the price $200 for a portable tablet, apps and magazines.  Don't need an i-Pad for over twice the money when I have a laptop.


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

I am still satisfied actually with my K1.  But, I am finally upgrading to the K3 aka Kindle Keyboard (being delivered today). Seriously considered the new $79 version but decided I liked the K3 better. No desire for the Touch. The K1 has been great and the only problem I had was having to replace the battery.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I love my K2i and K3, and have no plans to replace them with the new Kindle or Kindle Touch. However, I did order a Kindle Fire, but more for video streaming and web surfing. I've been wanting a tablet for awhile, but didn't want to pay $300+ for one.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive had the first kindle and a K3. I got the K3 for the upgraded screen. The new kindle basic is what I really want in an e-ink reader. No touch screen or keyboard needed. Im just not gonna replace my K3 right now. 

I did pre-order a kindle fire thought. Ive been wanting a tablet since they first came out. It was easy to pass on $400 price tags though. The kindle fire is perfect for what I want in a tablet. A little web surfing for when I'm gaming on my main computer, and a portable gaming machine for trips. all the other uses for the kindle fire are just bonuses for me.

The K3 will still be my main ereader, but it may just stay at home now.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got a K2 and am perfectly happy with it. Its only flaw is a "freckle" on its screen; something must have banged into it. If it gets worse, I might get a new one but I'm going to go simpler not more complex.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My K1 was three years old on 8/29 and I'm still in love with it. I would like to be able to set up collections or go right to a book in content manager by pressing an alpha key, but not enough to buy a new one.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

RichardDR said:


> Now, I am a gadget lover. I have purchased three K3s as gifts for others but I am still perfectly happy with the first Kindle I purchased (for myself). It is just a lowly K2 but has performed exactly as Amazon promised from the beginning. I see no compelling reason to purchase a newer one until it fails. Do I need one to hold twice as many books? (no) Do I need to recharge it once every six weeks instead of once a month or so? (no) Do I need it in a different color? (no) Do I need it to change pages in half the blink of an eye instead of the span of just one blink? (no) Do I feel the need to constantly stroke the screen with my fingers as I'm reading? (no) Am I ashamed of being seen in public with such a clunky example of old technology? (...uh...no) ANYONE ELSE WITH ME?!


Not me. I wore out my Nokey cover and am waiting to get a new one but the keyboard on the K3 if virtually unusable for me. The on-screen keyboard is, for my limited keyboard work, much better. I like the crisp page changes and I like the smaller size and lighter weight. Of course, I like my K3. It's going to be my backup.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

My reaction to the announcement the other day was probably unique.  I have a KSO (which has paid for itself a couple of times over), but for a while I had a DXG, which I got rid of to get the KSO.  The DX wasn't a good choice for my only Kindle because it lacks the features of the 6" Kindle, but over time, I realized it would make a great (albeit expensive) second Kindle.  I love the big screen.
I've been waiting for them to drop the price of the DX, and I figured they'd do it this week.  No such luck.  Not wanting to wait any longer, I got the DX anyway.
So, Amazon's announcement about the latest and greatest Kindles resulted in a sale of the clunkiest Kindle of all.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm still in love with my K3.   Granted the lowly $79 basic Kindle kind of appeals to me without a keyboard, but since the lighted cover isn't available yet for it, I'm not even going to think about getting a different Kindle. I don't need a new Kindle.  My K3 with 3G has everything that I want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did a bad thing.

I've been watching videos on engadget.

the Fire looks sooooooo  Cool!

And. . . .the Touch looks pretty slick too. . . . .

But. . . here's the thing:  I could buy a Fire AND a Touch for less than I paid for my first Kindle!


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I was totally happy with my K2 until this week when I discovered how much easier library books are with the newer wi-fi versions.  So I just had to purchase a refurbed 3G wi-fi model.  So now I own three Kindles -- that includes the one I own that I have loaned to my friend so she can read along with me, to say nothing of the iPad app.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Me. I'm not sure if I had to buy a new Kindle right now that I wouldn't still get another Keyboard Kindle. I suspect I wouldn't like the page turn buttons on the $79 model, and aside from wondering about the swiping thing on the Touch Screen, I'm left handed and saw something about how that doesn't work well with the Touch. So....


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My K3 could definitely be improved upon. 

Especially in terms of organizing content on it...big time. It's rather primitive in that respect.

And I wouldnt mind if it was a touch device. The keyboard is lame and luckily, I rarely use it. I ONLY use my K3 for reading books. I dont use the Web or other features.

Better navigation would also be nice, enabling to page thru and/or find things more easily. 

But I'm not impressed enough  yet to jump into either of the 2 new e-readers released this week. Esp. since there's no evidence yet that the content organizing is any better.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Besides which, how can you play solitaire without a keyboard?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> Me. I'm not sure if I had to buy a new Kindle right now that I wouldn't still get another Keyboard Kindle. I suspect I wouldn't like the page turn buttons on the $79 model, and aside from wondering about the swiping thing on the Touch Screen, I'm left handed and saw something about how that doesn't work well with the Touch. So....


They've written that you can also just use a tap to turn pages on the new K Touch.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the k3. I love it. I may opt for the touch model. I like the fire, but already have the Nook Color, and an iPad. The battery life is so awesome on the k3, hope it's the same on the touch.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've always said that whenever Amazon comes out with an e-ink touchscreen Kindle, I'd upgrade in a heartbeat.  But yesterday, as I was reading on my beloved K2i, I realized that I can't stand the thought of replacing a device that I absolutely love and works perfectly fine.  Now, that might change after I've had the chance to see a Touch in person, but for now, I can easily say I am still completely satisfied with my current Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I posted here last night.  I still love my K3.  Tonight I was looking at the touch Kindle and am starting to fall in love, but I'm resisting.  I like that you don't have to swipe but can tap it.  But then I started looking at the lighted cover, which would be another $60.  I have too many ereaders:  K3, Sony 5" touch screen, original Nook wi-fi, original KDX.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I think I posted here last night. I still love my K3. Tonight I was looking at the touch Kindle and am starting to fall in love, but I'm resisting. I like that you don't have to swipe but can tap it. But then I started looking at the lighted cover, which would be another $60. I have too many ereaders: K3, Sony 5" touch screen, original Nook wi-fi, original KDX.


Orrrr, you could get a skin, a nice flip-top case, and a Simple Light (no batteries!) for $60. Admittedly the skin was on sale and there was no shipping for the case, but that's about all my K3 set up cost!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I have the Kindle Keyboard 3G and I love it. I bought it last December so I'm not looking to buy a new one yet. As long as it works OK, I think I'll stick with this one.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Has the Blackberry tablet been declared dead already? It was just three or four months ago that there was a huge banner on one of the walkways at LAX. I looked at reviews and I did think it was in trouble when I realized that it couldn't do some simple things without a Blackberry phone linked to it.

I may be able to spend some money soon on cool stuff, and I was looking forward to getting an iPad. I would want to be able to use it for writing when away from home, so I think that is still a better choice than the Fire.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I love my K3 and when I first bought it I thought that I would have no plans to buy another one until it went on the fritz.

Well now that a color Kindle is coming out soon I think I'll definitely be getting one (and a new Oberon cover for it)

Looks like I'll be eating a big old plate of crow later this year!  

I still love my K3 though.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did a bad thing.
> 
> I've been watching videos on engadget.
> 
> ...


Ah, Ann, you are smitten. So did you place your order today?


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

Love my K2 and I have an iPad, so no need to get something new!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Ah, Ann, you are smitten. So did you place your order today?


I pre-ordered the fire within moments of it going live on Amazon.

I'm still debating the touch. . . .might make a nice end-of-tax-season/birthday present for me next spring. . .especially if I can find a good home for my KKeyboard


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm _satisfied_ with mine.
I just _want_ the Touch and Fire I ordered


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I loved my K1 (I still miss the scroll bar and silver thingy) but I got a K2 because it had improvements that made my reading experience better, the same going from the K2 to the K3.  I'm getting a Fire not to change from my K3 but for other uses.  It is unlikely, but the fire may replace my DX.  I'm getting a touch because I want to check out all those special offers.  I'm not giving up my K3 or DX.  I just want the other ones.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I pre-ordered the fire within moments of it going live on Amazon.
> 
> I'm still debating the touch. . . .might make a nice end-of-tax-season/birthday present for me next spring. . .especially if I can find a good home for my KKeyboard


Good for you, Ann. I just read another column by Kim Komando, "Comparing Apples and Fire." Given the tone of her article, it seems that she does have some bias toward the Fire. i.e. she emphasizes the 8.5 gb storage of the Ipad2 as compared to _only_ 8 gb for the Fire. She also talks about the screen size being too small at only 7". I have to say that I'm surprised at the way she frames her comments.


----------



## schmoodle (Oct 2, 2011)

After the past couple days of drooling over the $79 Kindle (it's so nice and compact!) I decided to stick with my Kindle 3 that I got a year ago in November. I even bought it on Amazon, only to cancel it two hours later. While I'm not so crazy about the keyboard and the white color (it was a gift from someone), the K3 has served me well. So, I think I'm going to stick with this one.

And as great as the Fire looks, I dunno. I think I'll just keep saving up for the iPad. Maybe I'll be able to afford it in another five years.

I wonder if the indecisiveness in my post is noticeable.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a Kindle 2 I bought a couple of years back. Works fine, and it's more comfortable reading-wise now I've stuck a grey skin on it. (The contrast between the gleaming white case and the screen always annoyed me.)


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

I'm perfectly happy with my K3. When the battery eventually starts misbehaving, I might take a look around. Until then, my current Kindle does all I want.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Simon Haynes said:


> I have a Kindle 2 I bought a couple of years back. Works fine, and it's more comfortable reading-wise now I've stuck a grey skin on it. (The contrast between the gleaming white case and the screen always annoyed me.)


Contrast makes a big difference to me. I put a burlwood (dark brown) decal girl skin on mine. I use an Oberon case. I take it out of the case sometimes and like having the skin on it for protection.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My name is Andra and I have an e-reader addiction.
I have the following devices:
original Kindle
Kindle 2
Kindle DX
Kindle 3 (aka Kindle Keyboard)
Kindle (mini-Kindle)
Kindle Touch (on order)
Kindle Fire (on order)
Sony PRS505
Nook

I use 2-3 of them regularly and the rest I use as loaners to convince people that Kindles are great!  My mother-in-law has the K2 and a co-worker's wife who is going through chemo has the DX.  I hope to give the Touch to my mother since there are no buttons to confuse her


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've had my Kindle 3 graphite since February 9th and I am completely in love with it and my oberon's.  There's not enough "new" features that justify a kindle touch for me just yet especially since I'm not entirely sure constant fingerprints on the screen wouldn't drive me nuts.  Having said that I will start leaving a bit of a balance on my AGC each month should something happen to mine.


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm 100% happy with my K3  All I need is a gelaskin and I'm set...but I'm too poor  (the K3 alone was a gift lol)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm very happy with my current Kindle. I have a K2. That said, I also like new things and like the idea of the Touch. It's inexpensive enough that it tempted me, and I'm getting one. My younger son wants the K2 for technical documents (I think he'll be able to convert them with Calibre--I hope so anyway!). I also have an order in for the Fire, which I really don't consider a Kindle...I plan on using it for other things, like music and the streaming videos. I will probably do some reading on it (particularly in bed at night, so if I fall asleep, the light doesn't shine in my eyes, or at least goes off automatically  )


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Perfectly happy with my K3! I might eventually have to get the Fire for reading comics.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Andra said:


> My name is Andra and I have an e-reader addiction.
> I have the following devices:
> original Kindle
> Kindle 2
> ...


I admit, I am jealous! Even though, honestly, I am doing fine with my K3. But there is something delightful about new gadgets.


----------

